# Custom maker identification



## DaM0w (Nov 11, 2021)

Doin some repair work for a local chef, and this is what he gave me first. Anyone heard of this maker, and what type of steel this might be? I’m guessing it’s either O1 or 52100, but in no expert. Either way it’s a cool little knife, about 180x42ish. Again, any help would be great

(ps trust the process)


----------



## Dhoff (Nov 11, 2021)

could be henry hyde. Seems he dates the knives though ive not seen the signature before


----------



## DaM0w (Nov 11, 2021)

Dhoff said:


> could be henry hyde. Seems he dates the knives though ive not seen the signature before


Reached out to him, you were right on the money. Thank you!


----------



## stringer (Nov 11, 2021)

DaM0w said:


> Reached out to him, you were right on the money. Thank you!



My wife picked up a double concave petty in 52100 from Henry Hyde at the East Coast Gathering. I was nervous about the tip at first. But so far so good. We have really enjoyed it. Amazing handle.


----------



## DaM0w (Nov 11, 2021)

stringer said:


> My wife picked up a double concave petty in 52100 from Henry Hyde at the East Coast Gathering. I was nervous about the tip at first. But so far so good. We have really enjoyed it. Amazing handle.
> 
> View attachment 151485
> 
> View attachment 151489


What year was he there?


----------



## stringer (Nov 11, 2021)

DaM0w said:


> What year was he there?


This year


----------



## DaM0w (Nov 11, 2021)

stringer said:


> This year


So was I… just pulled the information he gave me out to confirm how big a fool I am


----------



## Dhoff (Nov 11, 2021)

DaM0w said:


> Reached out to him, you were right on the money. Thank you!



happy to help


----------

